# THe Black Widow Can-am



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey guys I am kind of new to the site, I was told to join by a friend but I thought I would share a video with you all, if your a fan of can-am's or all around mudding/ mud racing i think you will like this video your about to see..


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

Nice video bro!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice and welcome.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

now thats a very nice riding video, good job


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice vid and quad:fart:


----------



## quad uk (Apr 7, 2011)

nice to see you Graham hope jay is doing well and soon back out riding .... wicked vid as always .... this is a top thing to do for a friend ... to keep him smiling ... by the way its steve from jjs as this is a wicked brute force site....lol


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice vid! I'll be uploading some soon. As soon as I can figure this vid thing out.


----------



## RED BRUTE23 (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice vid man


----------



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks alot guys sites pretty awesome, I see its brute force territory for sure so I no this video is about the enemy but I very glad you guys like it thanks for feedback guys 






quad uk said:


> nice to see you Graham hope jay is doing well and soon back out riding .... wicked vid as always .... this is a top thing to do for a friend ... to keep him smiling ... by the way its steve from jjs as this is a wicked brute force site....lol


Hey Steve!!! hows it going buddy, Jays doing well he says he will be out on the bike soon.. Ya me and Jay have been filming for this segment for awhile the original plan was to get up mid summer but since Jay was in the hospital with surgery thought it was a good time to get it up, he says he can't stop watching it so hes definitely going through withdrawals lol..


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Great vid! .....Welcome to MIMB:bigok:



Litmmpro said:


> Thanks alot guys sites pretty awesome, I see its brute force territory for sure so I no this video is about the enemy but I very glad you guys like it thanks for feedback guys


BTW... I doubt any of us see a can-am as the enemy. More like the ride we'd like to have but just can't afford to sell our brute lol. I know I'd never get back what I got tied up in mine!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

NICE VID and you had a brute in the vid so we wont boot you yet lol.


----------



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

brutemike said:


> NICE VID and you had a brute in the vid so we wont boot you yet lol.


hahaha awesome glad i decided to edit that in lol, well maybe in the future I can make an all brute video just for the site..


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

That would be great. Up here in pa not many people like muddn there bike so i cant get to much vids of it. By the way nice bike too.


----------



## Reyno (Apr 13, 2011)

Sweet video man!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

filthyredneck said:


> Great vid! .....Welcome to MIMB:bigok:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW... I doubt any of us see a can-am as the enemy. More like the ride we'd like to have but just can't afford to sell our brute lol. I know I'd never get back what I got tied up in mine!


Exactly! No enemies here! We'd love to build up a better base for other quads. 

Awesome video. If you don't do video editing professionally you should be! lol


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

yeah not a lot of brand bashing goes on here, when you're out on the trails most of the time you run into people that ride all sorts of different bikes, I don't see why a forum should be any different! Nice video and bike man!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice Vid...where is that pit at? Never seen one like that. We race the Mudda Cross pits down here. Cool!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice, I ran across some of your vids a while ago, always a treat to watch.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

1:18 to 1:19 in slow was bad to the bone! slo mo

you guys make an awsome vid

also saw at 2:58 the mighty kawie holding her own!


----------



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

Bootlegger said:


> Nice Vid...where is that pit at? Never seen one like that. We race the Mudda Cross pits down here. Cool!


Thanks for the feedback and I think what your talking about is the mud drag setup, its actually in North Bay Ontario, Canada they do a Mud drags and a mud bogs its a local event a bunch of local sponsors put it on, its a pretty cool setup, but insurance to do a muddacross course in Canada is unreal plus there just isn't the amount of riders like there is down in the states I wish we could have one it would be cool to do across North American circuit for muddacross, it could be done we just need to have more supporters and hopefully these videos will help that out. The sport is growing quickly up here in Canada really quick..


----------



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

phreebsd said:


> 1:18 to 1:19 in slow was bad to the bone! slo mo
> 
> you guys make an awsome vid
> 
> also saw at 2:58 the mighty kawie holding her own!


Thanks Phreebsd!!! Slow motion works really well for mudding eh that shot was an experiment that worked out mint lol.. and for the kawie well hes actually a member on this site, quad uk.. that bike is super fast it puts pressure on the can-ams


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

good vid!!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah nice work man...


----------



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

thanks guys glad you liked it


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

good to see another canadian aboard! good vid.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Very sweet vid mate :bigok:


----------



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

haha yup got another canadian!! thanks guys glad you liked the vid working on some new ones that will be posted in the near future


----------



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

Got a new video for ya something I filmed back in 2009 that I remasted into HD it was filmed in 480i but I thought i would share it with ya


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

pretty awesome!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

looks fun


----------



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome vid -want to see more.....Gotta LOVE the GoPro cameras...I would love to see how you mounted it to the front of the radiator lookN back...always lookN for new angles to shoot.


Doesn't matter what brand...as long as you have a big smile while out riding...thats all that matters


----------



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

abthis01 said:


> Awesome vid -want to see more.....Gotta LOVE the GoPro cameras...I would love to see how you mounted it to the front of the radiator lookN back...always lookN for new angles to shoot.
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what brand...as long as you have a big smile while out riding...thats all that matters


well its a real work of art lol, go to your local wal-mart and go into the sports section and buy a hockey stick, I used an old hockey stick I had laying around the house from 13 years of playing I had found an old broken Carbon Fibre hockey stick that I used for about 4 games (which are xtremely expensive there suppose to be strong not really lol but it works for this..) because of the huge flex of the hockey stick it helps minimize the vibration from the go pro but you have to do some mcgyvering it to work because of the rad relocate..


----------

